# Is this how it is everywhere?



## ScoutsMom12 (Dec 31, 2008)

The rescue in my state you have to do an in-home interview, where they inspect your house, yard and roommates. Is this how it is everywhere?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

That's what we had to do before being approved to adopt Tia from a rescue. I think that is pretty much standard procedure. Rescues don't want their dogs to return to them because of problems in the family, and they want to make sure their dogs will be well cared for. I was asked where the dog would sleep, spend time when we're gone, about training and discipline, vet care, previous dog experience. And the volunteer wanted to see our back yard to make sure it was properly fenced. I never have a problem with those requirements.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Dirks fund is yes. Our interviews are typically the conversations we have with the potential adopters as they are at the facility interacting with the dogs; that's where the first impressions are set. We dont necessarily inspect the entire house, we look for outside containment...physical fence, invisible fence, but I would admit, the inside appearance can possibly reflect the owners lifestyle and willingness to take care of their possessions, including a dog. And as for the roommates, we make sure everyone in the household is 'on board' with bringing a new dog home. It all about making sure your environment is right for the dog and the dog is right for your environment and lifestyle. When we adopt a dog out, we don't want the dog back...its yours...fur-ever..that's why they do a home-visit


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

A lot are like that. I always tend to at least get permission to do a home visit. If the person seems reluctant, I do it. If they're very open and inviting, I might skip it. But, I'm not an official rescue, and I just follow my gut on each case. I place a lot of dogs with families GR rescue denied because of no fence.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh, and I was refused an adoption a few years ago because I work full time. I'm not sure how many people in this area can afford not to work and still live in one of the most expensive areas of the country, but this group's volunteer turned me down without explanation. Only when I pressed was I told it was because I work full time. The president of the rescue said that wasn't their policy, but I know of others who were rejected for the same reason.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Oh, and I was refused an adoption a few years ago because I work full time. I'm not sure how many people in this area can afford not to work and still live in one of the most expensive areas of the country, but this group's volunteer turned me down without explanation. Only when I pressed was I told it was because I work full time. The president of the rescue said that wasn't their policy, but I know of others who were rejected for the same reason.


Was it because you were adopting a puppy? Dirks will turn down adoptees sometimes because a puppy needs to be let out every few hours during the day, the bladder issue. And if you work 10-12 hours a day, the pup could suffer, leading to UTI issues.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

HBGRR does in-home interviews as well. Not only is it in the best interest of the dog, but also good for the adoptive family. Some of the possible "just home" mistakes can be corrected before the new addition gets there.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

A customer of mine was refused because they don't have a fence and don't intend to get one. Both are home all the time (retired, in their 50's) and the thing that really upset me is they were looking to adopt a senior and/or special medical needs golden and said they would consider a pair that rescue didn't want to separate, if there was one. Money is no issue for them in terms of providing medical care for a special needs dog, they just wanted to give an older dog a happy home to live out the rest of its years. Golden rescue said no fence, no dog. These people argued that they are both home all the time, and leash walk their dogs daily. They offered to provide vet references and personal references to the care that they give their dogs. Rescue said, no fence, no dog. I don't know if it was the policy of the rescue group, or of the individual volunteer. They ended up privately adopting an older,overweight, diabetic golden with kidney problems and providing her an awesome home for the almost 3 years she lived.
Another customer was refused by the same rescue group because she has a son that's 5-1/2, and the rule is, no children under 6. She is active in lab rescue, and has labs in her house quite often but prefers to permanently adopt a golden (she already has a golden). She was also looking for an older dog, although not necessarily a senior. This same rescue group told her no way, no exceptions. She ended up adopting from an out-of-state rescue. Again, I don't know if it was the policy of the rescue group, or of the individual volunteer. But I found both cases to be rather upsetting because both have been clients of mine for a long time, and I knew both would provide outstanding homes for dogs in need.





Jackson'sMom said:


> Oh, and I was refused an adoption a few years ago because I work full time. I'm not sure how many people in this area can afford not to work and still live in one of the most expensive areas of the country, but this group's volunteer turned me down without explanation. Only when I pressed was I told it was because I work full time. The president of the rescue said that wasn't their policy, but I know of others who were rejected for the same reason.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue does a Vet interview, a phone interview along with a home visit. We want the best homes for our dogs, and each step along way helps to ensure a furever home for our dogs. It also allows a potential adopter to change their minds if necessary. We don't necessarily require fencing, it depends on the dog, family and yard.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm sure the organization as a whole had a policy about both subjects you raised. What I would suggest to people wanting/thinking to rescue is to get the policies and procedures from different rescue groups and read them beforehand. If a rescue says "no fence = no adoption" in their policies then I stand behind their decision to stick to the policy. Same with any rules a rescue set - as long as they follow them universally. 99.9% of all rescue groups and rescuers are only concerned for the welfare of the dog and making sure it has a safe and loving environment. The rules are there to protect the dogs and the people who strive to find homes for them.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My daughter rescued her pup through Lab Rescue and it was approved through a telephone interview. He came from Tennessee to Massachusetts. 

My sister rescued a dog here in Maryland and she went to the Foster's home to meet the dog and have the interview. This adoption turned bad. The dog was 'male' aggressive in my sister's home and growled at her sons, my father, and male guests. The dog was docile in the Foster home and was deeply attached to the husband.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

GRRIN (Golden Retriever Rescue in Nebraska) is VERY strict with our rules. We do two phone interviews then a home visit and all family members are required to be there.
The group does not allow adoption if there is no fence. I have tried to get them to allow special cicumstances in the cases of ill or senior dgs but so far no go.
I'm glad the people you decribed, hotel4dogs , found a needy pup elsewhere. GRRIN has the dog's best interests at heart. 
I do home visits and if I get a bad vibe from someone , they get vetoed. We only denied twice last year though.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I fully understand that they have to have rules and guidelines, and I give ALL the rescues a lot of credit for what they do. I know each one has the dogs' best interests at heart, and I didn't mean to imply otherwise. But I do think that, in cases of ill or senior dogs (where let's face it, there's not a long line of people waiting to adopt them), they should have a method for at least considering making an exception. Easy for me to say, I know, I'm not the one who has to do it.
And yes, their stories both ended happily with dogs getting great homes, and each one getting a great dog.




Debles said:


> GRRIN (Golden Retriever Rescue in Nebraska) is VERY strict with our rules. We do two phone interviews then a home visit and all family members are required to be there.
> The group does not allow adoption if there is no fence. I have tried to get them to allow special cicumstances in the cases of ill or senior dgs but so far no go.
> I'm glad the people you decribed, hotel4dogs , found a needy pup elsewhere. GRRIN has the dog's best interests at heart.
> I do home visits and if I get a bad vibe from someone , they get vetoed. We only denied twice last year though.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Was it because you were adopting a puppy? Dirks will turn down adoptees sometimes because a puppy needs to be let out every few hours during the day, the bladder issue. And if you work 10-12 hours a day, the pup could suffer, leading to UTI issues.


No, I was looking for a mature dog, just like the one I had previously adopted from this same rescue. And to make it worse, the volunteer who rejected my application never even bothered to talk to me, my vet, neighbors, etc. If she had, she would have learned that I drove home from work every day to let my dogs out, medicate Sam's eyes, etc. I never got a chance.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

We check vet references if they have had pets recently, along with a phone interview. If something seems off or they have not had a pet recently, we do a home visit. As a foster home, I had a home visit done before I could foster for them. Our rescue does NOT require a fenced yard. 

But we do not usually adopt puppies who work full time. I know as a foster home, I don't because people will lie and say that they will come home every day at lunch and then decide it's too much trouble. I have had that happen to one of my puppies and there was nothing we could do because there is nothing in the contract that says that they can't crate the dog during the day, all day. So my policy is normally to not let someone adopt one of my puppies if they work full time.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> No, I was looking for a mature dog, just like the one I had previously adopted from this same rescue. And to make it worse, the volunteer who rejected my application never even bothered to talk to me, my vet, neighbors, etc. If she had, she would have learned that I drove home from work every day to let my dogs out, medicate Sam's eyes, etc. I never got a chance.


That's a shame. You're right, most people do work full time, and a mature dog would have been just fine in your arrangements. That rescue sounds a little tight to me; wonder how many dogs were adopted out that year and years to follow. A part-time employee is hard to find anymore and to base soley on one's employment is pretty narrow minded. Oh well, their loss.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Fortunately, I was able to adopt Gage from Memphis, based solely on the recommendation of a local woman who rescued only elderly and special needs goldens. And the group that denied my application STILL sends me appeals for funds!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> No, I was looking for a mature dog, just like the one I had previously adopted from this same rescue. And to make it worse, the volunteer who rejected my application never even bothered to talk to me, my vet, neighbors, etc. If she had, she would have learned that I drove home from work every day to let my dogs out, medicate Sam's eyes, etc. I never got a chance.


I agree, that sounds pretty bizarre. Especially with how many dogs there are out there needing homes.

We also adopt to families with young kids. Lots of rescues don't. We are very thorough to make a good match of dog and family. Lots of hoops to jump through.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> And the group that denied my application STILL sends me appeals for funds!!!


:crazy: of course they do! you're on 'the list' LOL


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

ScoutsMom12 said:


> The rescue in my state you have to do an in-home interview, where they inspect your house, yard and roommates. Is this how it is everywhere?


With GRAPE rescue we too perform an in-home interview after the application for adoption has been recieved and reviewed. Home visits are a great time to ask questions you may have about the rescue and dogs as well.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't have a fence, and I was turned down. We do plan to get a fence. We had money saved up, but had to use if you Rylee's vet care... I know that's why we didn't get a rescue this time. We are saving money up again for a fence, so hopefully this spring. We do play in our yard with Chloe everyday, she is getting so good with retrieving. And we walk to the kids bus stop every afternoon which is pretty far from the house. I understand no fence, no dog rule, but I think sometimes it works against the rescue. I think home visits are normal here.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

> A customer of mine was refused because they don't have a fence and don't intend to get one. Both are home all the time (retired, in their 50's) and the thing that really upset me is they were looking to adopt a senior and/or special medical needs golden and said they would consider a pair that rescue didn't want to separate, if there was one. Money is no issue for them in terms of providing medical care for a special needs dog, they just wanted to give an older dog a happy home to live out the rest of its years. Golden rescue said no fence, no dog. These people argued that they are both home all the time, and leash walk their dogs daily. They offered to provide vet references and personal references to the care that they give their dogs. Rescue said, no fence, no dog. I don't know if it was the policy of the rescue group, or of the individual volunteer. They ended up privately adopting an older,overweight, diabetic golden with kidney problems and providing her an awesome home for the almost 3 years she lived.


Goodness.... where are the people like this in PA?? I would LOVE for a nice older couple, where money was not an issue to officially adopt Tasha our foster who was diagnosed with lymphoma. Or even a nice young couple with money. People who are willing to adopt special needs dogs/seniors/duo's are few and far between!! And ones who would be willing to adopt a middle-aged golden going through chemo..... hmmmm?? 

Since we haven't found "those people" around here yet.... our dear Tasha will be going to live out her days in another foster home... with a wonderful family from New Jersey. 

One member of that family is actually part of this forum! And I'm going to give her the biggest hug very soon!! :bowl: :bowl: :bowl:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, people like this couple are 2 in a million, that's why we were all so upset when the golden rescue people wouldn't even CONSIDER them because they have no fence. It just seemed so unfair.




hgatesy said:


> Goodness.... where are the people like this in PA?? I would LOVE for a nice older couple, where money was not an issue to officially adopt Tasha our foster who was diagnosed with lymphoma. Or even a nice young couple with money. People who are willing to adopt special needs dogs/seniors/duo's are few and far between!! And ones who would be willing to adopt a middle-aged golden going through chemo..... hmmmm??
> 
> Since we haven't found "those people" around here yet.... our dear Tasha will be going to live out her days in another foster home... with a wonderful family from New Jersey.
> 
> One member of that family is actually part of this forum! And I'm going to give her the biggest hug very soon!! :bowl: :bowl: :bowl:


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

> Yes, people like this couple are 2 in a million, that's why we were all so upset when the golden rescue people wouldn't even CONSIDER them because they have no fence. It just seemed so unfair.


I have to agree with you. I think it makes it hard for some very responsible people to adopt. Even the GSP (German Shorthaired Pointer) rescue that we do home visits for on occasion will make exceptions with specific (older) dogs and/or specific (GSP knowledgeable) families. And for those of you who are familiar with that breed, they NEED a fenced in yard. 

I completely understand policy and of course the no fence, no dog policy is there for a reason... to look out for the best interest of the dog. I'm all for that. However, I think a fenced in yard is something that should be expected for a younger, high energy dog.... and that there should be exceptions. 

In my eyes it's about what's going to benefit the dog. Is it going to benefit a dog to stay in the rescue when a perfectly suitable (although fence free) family is wanting to adopt them? Is the family able to exercise the dog adequately in other ways? How are they planning on doing that? How much exercise does the dog realistically need? IMO all questions that should be answered prior to just stamping a big "no" on their application. 

I guess when you are running a fairly big rescue and have a great deal of foster homes and a large number of volunteers you can afford to be that picky about a policy. I'm not saying that the rescue I volunteer with isn't picky just because we're a bit smaller... because we absolutely ARE extremely picky. However, I feel with our rescue the volunteers know how to pick their battles, so to speak. That's why I absolutely love our rescue and how things work. 

Why keep a dog in the rescue and take up a spot, when a suitable home awaits? There are always dogs that need to come into the rescue, and for every dog we hold on too that is one less spot we have to help another dog. Homes aren't going to be 100% perfect. I learned that really fast. You find the best one you can... one that fits the specific dog. 

I think asking yourself "would I trust these people with my own dogs" helps when you're looking at an adopter. I can think of a handful of people with a fenced yard that I would still answer "no" to that question.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Funny how strict in some parts of the country. Not sure how strict adoptions agencies are here but I do believe I have read that they require you to have a fence. But I'm a prime example of how that is not always necessary. I purchased a golden pup 8 years ago. The breeder was from another town and didn't ask if I had a fence or not. So I brought the pup home and simply bought a fold away fence and kept her in a save room in the house when I was at work. I came home for lunch and always let her out at that time. Did this for the first 6 months until she was old enough to start training her on the invisible fence I installed in my back yard. Smart dog and she picked it up in no time. Over time, to offer a little variety for my dog, I would drop her off at my mother's house to stay there while I worked.

Now I'm retired and I still drop her off at my mother's house when I'm playing golf or whatever. She is always with someone who loves her. But I can see if I lived in some parts of the country, I probably wouldn't have qualified for a dog. And that is a shame because people like me and the person who started this thread, have provided good homes for our pups.


----------

